

Ask HN: How did you find your mentor? - sidcool

This question has been asked several times here, but I could not find a satisfactory reply to this.  I am really at a low of my life and would like to reboot.  I don&#x27;t feel much confidence in my decisions and hence need a mentor to help me think and get guidance.<p>How did you find your mentor?
======
relaunched
This is such a hard place to be...but, we've all been there. First off, it's a
lot like dating. What do you have to offer a mentor? Why should they give you
their time, which is often their most precious resource.

With me, I like brazen audacity, intellect and a bias for action. If you are
smart, doing things, bold and generally have infectious energy, come talk to
me. If there's anything I can do to help, I probably will.

If you are at a low, it's kinda depressing. I will probably listen to you,
give some advice and move on. If you start making progress, I might re-engage,
but maybe not.

Work on you and you'll attract people to you. It's a vicious cycle, but start
taking small steps to improve your low and good things will happen.

Good luck!

------
vitalyny
In my experience, the only thing that helps in this case is to change people
around you. If you're into startups, go to startup events, meet people there.
If you're into travelling - join some group trip. New experience and new
friends will boost your energy. And never forget to take care of yourself, eat
healthy food, exercise etc.

~~~
sidcool
Thanks for your response. In my current role, I have to do a lot of management
work (I have 8 years of experience in all) and I dislike it. I like helping
people with their technical doubts, but I hate when someone cribs about their
team mates.

I will definitely follow your advice, thanks.

